# Clamping rack



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't have much room in my shop so I decided to build a stand for clamping. I used to have my clamps on table but that took too much room. This is my solution:

















Pauli


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice idea. I like it. Saves space and looks to very usable.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like a very practical solution. Those are interesting looking clamps. Where did they come from?

Gerry


----------



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

I made those clamps couple years ago. I used some T- and L-shaped bar, threads are from old office chairs....Not a pretty sight but practical in use...

Pauli


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Well now*

Very very practical in purpose... It does save some space... Very nice idea, maybe I might have to steal it... Would also be very practical if you hinged it from the ceiling... Especially if a person is limited in wall space.. Tell us a bit more about those clamps, they do look interesting...


----------



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

There's not much more about clamps. Body is T-bar with 4mm wall (won't bend under pressure) and rest of the parts are made of L-bar and some scraps welded together.
I'm sorry that I can't express myself better with your language...
...Maybe couple of photos tells more than my few words.

















Pauli


----------

